# Tecumseh Engine ID



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

We have an older 70s to 80s Ariens with a Techumseh.
It seems the previous owner(s) when someone, at some point, decided to repaint the machine and removed all ID decals or plates. if it wasn't removed it was painted over and no way I could retrieve any numbers
There are no model or serial numbers on this machine NOT EVEN stamped in numbers on the air shroud or recoil.

I swear this engine is a transplant from a rototiller or something.

IMO all Ariens are Orange with white engines and trim. Correct????
THIS Ariens engine had an original orange paint and repainted black at some point. Fortunately, the points and carb kits are typical but we wanted (not needed) to replace the valve springs.

Once we get this back together, I'll post a picture. I want to put an engine model number on the engine with my Brother label maker for future service. The condition of this machine is the typical good ole strong machine Very few parts needed replacing, friction wheel and tune up stuff. Picture coming soon.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention. This is a 24"
The Ariens data sheet suggest about 1971 series make it a 2.7HP and a post 1992 series makes it either a 3.5 HP or a 4.0HP. I'm leaning towards a 3.5HP.
Opinions please..


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think ariens put engines under 5hp on 24'' blowers. Can you post pic of your blower and engine?


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, I got into the actual Ariens website that denotes the models and series numbers per year and other info. Like I said any numbers we had were either sanded off years ago or just destroyed.

Now, the previous machine we just refurbished/restored was a newer model of a 24" and we believe that it's a 5.0HP. This engine "appears" to be smaller. I suppose the real reveal would be to remove both heads and check each bore to see how different they are or are not.

If, this Techumseh engine is off a rototiller could it be a 3.5HP?
I understand what you're saying but I really think this engine is a transplant from something else, other than a snowblower. That's if my suspicion of engine color means anything.

I can get the cylinder bore tomorrow.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Photos would be a big help! 
we can probably pinpoint to within 5 years just from a photo alone..
yes, Ariens had engines smaller than 5hp on 24" models..
3.5 and 4HP were used at times.
Orange & White paint scheme was 1960 - 1979.
1980 and after is Orange & Black.

Scot


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Here are a few pics of this engine including some of the Ariens machine. Needless to say it's not complete yet.

Remember this engine was originally either black or orange and repainted the other color. We stripped it down and now it's all white. Yes, I know the recoil is also upside down

Another quick question: I neglected to document a few things during tear down and the starter was one. Note to self for the future 
Does the power cord, leave the starter at the top or the bottom of the starter before it heads over to the control panel? I may have to pull the starter and twist/rotate the back plate to correct things. Oops....

BTW the Cylinder bore is 2 1/2 inches


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

To me it looks like a newer 5hp. I could be wrong but i have never seen a snowblower with a starter under 5hp.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, that makes sense. BTW we painted the starter orange ONLY as a personal decision to further make this machine 'pop' as far as color scheme.
Is that wire upside down?

Thanks so far...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Its a 1974 to 1978 22,000 series:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - 22,000 series

That series ran 1969 to 1978, but the bucket pegs it as a '74, '75, '76, '77 or '78.

Engine looks original..probably a 4 or 5 HP.
are you sure its a 24" bucket? looks like it might be a 20"..

its very close to a model 922020 or 922022..(and it could actually be one of those)
all of the 22000 series are very similar, not much variation, these manuals (links below) cover all the later models in the series..so these are your actual manuals!  even if you dont know the exact model:

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/PRM%2022000.pdf

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/022168B.pdf

One last place to try to search for a model number..
at the rear of the machine, where I have "tractor tag" marked in this photo:

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/photos/685686149_R8eeZ-O.jpg

Try looking very closely and see if you can find any numbers stamped right into the metal..thats the only place numbers were actually physically stamped, in addition to the tags..here is what the stamped numbers look like:

http://scotlawrence.smugmug.com/photos/685686167_mHCFS-O.jpg

Scot


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

That's all great info to help us identify. All our original tags were eoither sanded off or painted over resulting in being useless 

Thanks for your help


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Motor*

Every horizontal shaft Tecumseh motor I have or had (from 4-10 HP), the model is stamped into the flywheel cover like this one is








Any chance someone filled it in on your motor with bondo etc?

On the starter, assuming that is a 3 bolt mount, I think the cord does not go on the bottom, unless there's enough cord to reach to the flywheel cover with enough slack. I'd say will it rotate 180 degrees?


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

1) We thought the very same as you with the numbers, but there is nothing and we too found that wierd. There are no stamped numbers and any stickers with numbers were painted over or sanded off. Where's the CSI group when you need them?

2) as for the starter. I thought the same as you, so now it's confirmed, (thanks for that)

3) TYPO on my part
It is a 20". Our previous machine is a 24" and I must have had that on my mind. Kind of another oops.
ALL your help has been much appreciated


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

By the way Jerry, looks great. It looks like my blower, all a part with fresh paint.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kudos. This is Ariens number two and probably another week or so from completion.

below is the finished first Ariens. The caution stripes are painted and we're perfecting (and learning) as we go. It tends to be our shop theme


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JerryJ said:


> 3) TYPO on my part
> It is a 20". Our previous machine is a 24" and I must have had that on my mind. Kind of another oops.
> ALL your help has been much appreciated


I thought it looked like a 20"! 
that narrows it down further..
there are now only 4 models it can be:

922012 - 4HP 20" - (1975) Engine HS40-55440C
922014 - 5HP 20" - (1975) Engine HS50-67008
922018 - 4HP 20" - (1976-1977-1978) Engine HS40-55440D
922020 - 5HP 20" - (1976-1977-1978) Engine HS50-67008A

Might be able to look up detail differences in those engines to determine which one you have! I googled the first one to see if it could have come with a starter when new..it could.

I said possibly 1974 as well..I think that is wrong..
I thought the last "smooth side" bucket was 1973..
but on my webpage I now see it was 1974 as well..
so your machine has to be one of the four models above..

Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

After going on craigs list today I came across a mid 70's ariens with a 2.7 hp elec start but the gas tank is on the other side. Also found a 4hp with elec start on a toro ( toro had black or red engins) so I was wrong. I am know thinking you have a 4hp.


----------



## JerryJ (Jan 11, 2012)

69ariens said:


> After going on craigs list today I came across a mid 70's ariens with a 2.7 hp elec start but the gas tank is on the other side. Also found a 4hp with elec start on a toro ( toro had black or red engins) so I was wrong. I am know thinking you have a 4hp.


Good Grief, now my snowblower is having an identity crisis.  ,

I think Rob and I are getting a wee bit tired. We made a small mistake (actually a series of small mistakes) and we were head-scratching all morning. Then we realized what we did wrong and couldn't stop laughing AFTER we called each other names. We do tend to joke around and name call in our shop. It's all part of our atmosphere. 

WE have about 3 more restorations, including that Allis Chalmers we mentioned but the way this winter is going so far, I think we'll get a head start on the lawnmower line-up. We might do the Allis chalmers next year or make it more of a long term project.

I'll post our finished product in due time


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

JerryJ said:


> Good Grief, now my snowblower is having an identity crisis.  ,


No it isnt..we know what it is! 
only the specific model number isnt known, but the differences between those four possible model numbers are very minor..
its 99% identified, as close as you are probably going to get..

Scot


----------



## Fairway (Dec 3, 2011)

That is definitely an HS series Tecumseh.


----------

